# Favorite movie quotes



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Post a favorite movie quote of yours.

Here's one of mine:

"I woudn't be here today if not for our greatest tradtion of all. Honor"

-Men of Honor, Cuba Gooding Jr.

LOVE THAT SCENE!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

"You think you're so cool because you can pee with your penis! Get a new conditioner. Your ends are totally split." 

"We got no food, no jobs... our PETS' HEADS ARE FALLING OFF!"


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.

From the movie taken with liam neeson. Love that little 15 second scene


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

"If you are caught by the gorillas, you must remember one thing." 
"What's that?" 
"Never to speak!" 
"What the hell would I have to say to a gorilla?"

- Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Most of the lines in Pulp Fiction


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

"Baseball's better than life. It's fair". Robert De Niro in The Fan.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

"pumpkin, when you asked me about the world, did you mean it literally, or uh, metaphorically?"

"what?"

Carolyn asking pumpkin a question in the film Pumpkin.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Perkins said:


> "You think you're so cool because you can pee with your penis! Get a new conditioner. Your ends are totally split."
> 
> "We got no food, no jobs... our PETS' HEADS ARE FALLING OFF!"


I heart
Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Whir said:


> I heart
> Dumb & Dumber


*Lloyd*: What do you think the chances are of a guy like you and a girl like me... ending up together? 
*Mary*: Well, Lloyd, that's difficult to say. I mean, we don't really... 
*Lloyd*: Hit me with it! Just give it to me straight! I came a long way just to see you, Mary. The least you can do is level with me. What are my chances? 
*Mary*: Not good. 
*Lloyd*: You mean, not good like one out of a hundred? 
*Mary*: I'd say more like one out of a million. 
[_pause_] 
*Lloyd*: So you're telling me there's a chance... *YEAH!*


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

"I said God damn, God damn, God damn"


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't worry about a thing Mrs Noogeyburger


It's OK. I'm a Limo Driver!

Kick his *** Sea-bass!

You sold my dead kid to a blind kid?

Hey, guys. Big Gulps, huh? 

Gas-man. How the hell do they know that i got gas?

So many memorable lines.....


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys, oh big gulps huh. All right. ... Well, c u later.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I gave her my heart, and she gave me a PEN?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

squidlette said:


> I gave her my heart, and she gave me a PEN?


Say Anything.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

*Good Will Hunting*: _Sean_: So if I asked you about art, you'd probably give me the skinny on every art book ever written. Michelangelo, you know a lot about him. Life's work, political aspirations, him and the pope, sexual orientations, the whole works, right? But I'll bet you can't tell me what it smells like in the Sistine Chapel. You've never actually stood there and looked up at that beautiful ceiling; seen that. If I ask you about women, you'd probably give me a syllabus about your personal favorites. You may have even been laid a few times. But you can't tell me what it feels like to wake up next to a woman and feel truly happy. You're a tough kid. And I'd ask you about war, you'd probably throw Shakespeare at me, right, "once more unto the breach dear friends." But you've never been near one. You've never held your best friend's head in your lap, watch him gasp his last breath looking to you for help. I'd ask you about love, you'd probably quote me a sonnet. But you've never looked at a woman and been totally vulnerable. Known someone that could level you with her eyes, feeling like God put an angel on earth just for you. Who could rescue you from the depths of hell. And you wouldn't know what it's like to be her angel, to have that love for her, be there forever, through anything, through cancer. And you wouldn't know about sleeping sitting up in the hospital room for two months, holding her hand, because the doctors could see in your eyes, that the terms "visiting hours" don't apply to you. You don't know about real loss, 'cause it only occurs when you've loved something more than you love yourself. And I doubt you've ever dared to love anybody that much.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

"I am an αsshole because that is my true nature. Maybe it's everybody's true nature. Every single one of you looks like a ****ing αsshole, but who knows? The difference between you and me is that I have gained the freedom to express my true nature. What could be more beautiful than truth and freedom?"

--Marvin Bushmiller, from Art School Confidential


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Danger? Ha! I walk on the wild side. I laugh in the face of danger! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

*Red:* I'm telling you, these walls are funny. First you hate them. Then you get used to them. Enough time passes, it gets so you depend on them. That's institutionalized.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Christine Jesperson: [seeing his bandaged hand] Whoa, what happened? 
Richard Swersey: You want the short version or the long one? 
Christine Jesperson: The long one. 
Richard Swersey: I tried to save my life but it didn't work. 
Christine Jesperson: Wow. What's the short one? 
Richard Swersey: I burned it.

Bear on TV Ad: I prefer Genaro's, but what do I know? I'm a bear! I suck the heads off fish.


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

_*George:* I'm exactly what I seem to be, if you look closely. You know the only thing that has made the whole thing worthwhile has been those few times that I was able to *truly connect with another person.* - A Single Man (Colin Firth)_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"I see two girls, who when I was 18, I asked out to the prom... *cries* But it's okay. Look where I am today. And you two girls, you got FAT!"

"You're fat too!"

"I know Im fat. But I was fat in high school. I kept my figure, why couldn't you?"


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place and I don't care how tough you are it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard ya hit. It's about how hard you can get it and keep moving forward. How much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done! Now if you know what you're worth then go out and get what you're worth. But ya gotta be willing to take the hits, and not pointing fingers saying you ain't where you wanna be because of him, or her, or anybody! Cowards do that and that ain't you! You're better than that! I'm always gonna love you no matter what. No matter what happens.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

"Never tell me the odds!"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"Laugh it up fuzz ball"

Han Solo, STAR WARS


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

"Choose Life. Choose a job. Choose a career. Choose a family. Choose a ****ing big television, choose washing machines, cars, compact disc players and electrical tin openers. Choose good health, low cholesterol, and dental insurance. Choose fixed interest mortgage repayments. Choose a starter home. Choose your friends. Choose leisurewear and matching luggage. Choose a three-piece suit on hire purchase in a range of ****ing fabrics. Choose DIY and wondering who the **** you are on Sunday morning. Choose sitting on that couch watching mind-numbing, spirit-crushing game shows, stuffing ****ing junk food into your mouth. Choose rotting away at the end of it all, pissing your last in a miserable home, nothing more than an embarrassment to the selfish, ****ed up brats you spawned to replace yourselves. Choose your future. Choose life... But why would I want to do a thing like that? I chose not to choose life. I chose somethin' else. And the reasons? There are no reasons. Who needs reasons when you've got heroin?"


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Some men aren't looking for anything logical, like money.
They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned or negotiated with.
Some men just want to watch the world burn. 
-Alfred Pennyworth


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Ah. Well... I attended Juilliard... I'm a graduate of the Harvard business school. I travel quite extensively. I lived through the Black Plague and had a pretty good time during that. I've seen the EXORCIST ABOUT A HUNDRED AND SIXTY-SEVEN TIMES, AND IT KEEPS GETTING FUNNIER EVERY SINGLE TIME I SEE IT... NOT TO MENTION THE FACT THAT YOU'RE TALKING TO A DEAD GUY... NOW WHAT DO YOU THINK? You think I'm qualified? -beetlejuice


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

> You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little ****ed up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to ****in' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Harold: You sure have a way with people.
Maude: Well, they're my species!

**

Pash: It says temporary... it did a minute ago I swear.
Bliss: My mom is gonna kill me. *chokes Pash*
Pash: Let go. I'm your only friend!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im queen of the world!


----------



## Grails (May 1, 2012)

Lloyd: "Hey guys, whoa, big gulps huh? Alright. Well see ya later."


-Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Grails (May 1, 2012)

You see, no one's going to help you Bubby, because there isn't anybody out there to do it. No one. We're all just complicated arrangements of atoms and subatomic particles - we don't live. But our atoms do move about in such a way as to give us identity and consciousness. We don't die; our atoms just rearrange themselves. There is no God. There can be no God; it's ridiculous to think in terms of a superior being. An inferior being, maybe, because we, we who don't even exist, we arrange our lives with more order and harmony than God ever arranged the earth. We measure; we plot; we create wonderful new things. We are the architects of our own existence. What a lunatic concept to bow down before a God who slaughters millions of innocent children, slowly and agonizingly starves them to death, beats them, tortures them, rejects them. What folly to even think that we should not insult such a God, damn him, think him out of existence. It is our duty to think God out of existence. It is our duty to insult him. **** you, God! Strike me down if you dare, you tyrant, you non-existent fraud! It is the duty of all human beings to think God out of existence. Then we have a future. Because then - and only then - do we take full responsibility for who we are. And that's what you must do, Bubby: think God out of existence; take responsibility for who you are.

-Bad Boy Bubby


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

"I hate most people, there are times when I look at people and see nothing worth liking... I want to earn enough money to get away from everyone. I see the worst in people, I don't need to get past looking at them to get all I need, I've built up my hatreds over the years little by little." - There Will be Blood.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, and also that scene in anchorman after they get in that huge battle with all the other news anchors and Steve Carrell's character blatantly admits to killing someone and Ron goes "which reminds, you should probably lay low for a couple months at a friend's house" something about that just cracks me the hell up everytime I hear it... No idea why


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> "What you laughin' at pig-boy? Found a piece of candy in yo pocket?"
> 
> Anyone who knows this movie.... :heart


Well it was in Major Payne. But I can't imagine anyone else watching that movie.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

"What you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that can be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points and may God have mercy on your soul."


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TigerRifle1 said:


> Well it was in Major Payne. But I can't imagine anyone else watching that movie.


Are you kidding. I loved Major Payne.

Awesome movie.

I loved the ending to.
"Go tell mom bring my field knife". Then he shaves the blind kid!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Say helloo to my little friend!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Black Knight: It's just a flesh wound. 

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*"Uhh no Im a meatpopsicle" anyone know what thats from??? *


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

The Fifth Element


----------



## chumi (Apr 16, 2012)

"we shook hands on it!"
"ya know, the funny thing about handshakes is that..." *flashes his hooves* "ya need hands!"

(the emperor's new groove)


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

_Even a broken clock is right twice a day_."Small Time Crooks - woody allen


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

"There are laws that enslave men, and laws that set them free. Either what we hold to be right and good and true is right and good and true, for all mankind, under God, or we’re just another robber tribe!"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

If you have to ask, you aren't ready to know yet.


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

"Nessescary? Is it 'nessecary' for me to drink my own urine? No! But its sterile, and I like the taste"
-Patches O'Holahan from Dodgeball


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Just remembered another favorite..
"of all the weapons in the vast soviet arsenal, nothing was more profitable than the avtomat Kalashnikova model of 1947, more commonly known as the ak-47. It's the world's most popular assault rifle, a weapon all fighters love. An elegantly simple nine pound amalgamation of forged steel and plywood, it doesn't break, jam, or overheat. It'll fire whether it's covered in mud or filled with sand. It's so easy, even a child can use it...and they do." - lord of war


----------



## Grails (May 1, 2012)

TooLoud said:


> "Nessescary? Is it 'nessecary' for me to drink my own urine? No! But its sterile, and I like the taste"
> -Patches O'Holahan from Dodgeball


Lmao that one's great. Funny *** movie.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

My name is Daniel Lugo, and I believe in fitness


----------

